# Galveston Yacht Basin



## "REEl LOCO" (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone got an idea how bad its going to get at the galveston yacht basin? We got a boat on A dock in the water?


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hope your insurance is paid up...just be safe


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

It's going to be "reel loco" there. Best of luck.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

your boat sitting at the yacht basin is as if it was sitting on the beach waiting for those waves to come crashing in. With the current course, your boat may not be there when you come back.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

This might give you some idea what to expect.

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/show.html


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you have a boat at the gyb and you don't remove it now, and if the storm path stays the same as it is now, i can almost garauntee you that your boat won't still be there next week.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

One of my colleagues left his boat there 31' Contender... He cranked it up real high is hoping for the best...

He mentioned, that he had heard, the water during Alicia only came up 4-6' above the concrete walkway on the docks.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Brother I would tell your friend to expect his boat to be some other place than where it sits today. Just a little information from Gulf Shore AL they were getting 20-30' waves.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I think it is already 6ft above tide


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

you might want to search for it in the swamps of Anahuac next week.


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

We pulled our boat yesterday afternoon and at that time about 10% of the boats had already checked out, but a lot of the boats in the lifts were lifted as high as possible and tied off tight. If you have a boat down there and you can pull it out on a trailer, I would strongly suggest that you do so.

Good luck to all 2coolers with Ike,


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

We were at GYB around 10:00 PM last night and as Tony said alot of boat sitting high in their slings, there are also alot that havent been touched with freezers, Tables ect not tied down waitng to become UFOs.

I have talked to a few people and they are saying screw it, I have insurance...

This Kinda attitude chaps my Arse.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

KevinA said:


> We were at GYB around 10:00 PM last night and as Tony said alot of boat sitting high in their slings, there are also alot that havent been touched with freezers, Tables ect not tied down waitng to become UFOs.
> 
> I have talked to a few people and they are saying screw it, I have insurance...
> 
> This Kinda attitude chaps my Arse.


 Left GYB around 8 PM tonight (Thur) after tying my boat out between C and D and was REALLY shocked at how many projectiles were still left out and unsecured. FYI- the water was only half way up the finger piers at that time. 
Want to talk about a chapped arse - I got down to the boat about 2 PM to find my neighbor had decided to tie his boat out between C and D, parallel to the sheds, in front of my boat and my offshore neighbor so neither of us could get our boats out of their slips. The real kicker in his stunt was that he could have tied off in front of his slip and the vacant slip inshore of him and not caused my blood pressure to get dangerously high and my not so polite side to come out.
Looks like we might get lucky and it might only be a 2 ( down from the 3 or maybe 4 they were talking about this morning - if a 2 is lucky) when it comes ashore. The predicted possible storm surge is what concerns me if you where under the shed there. IMO it is hard to tie up in a slip there for a 12+ ft surge and still keep the boat off the finger pier and/or your neigbhor
Reel Loco - hope your boat fairs well.

Jay


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*GYB*

Hey Kevin,
I spent the day at the GYB today. I have my Contender with all my gear, tables, rods, tools, and ice maker safe here at the house. My Cabo is another story. I have insurance, all paid up and no I'm not going to risk my life trying to run from this one. It's just way to big. I used every rope I have and that's 3 on every cleat. The problem for me is the height of my tower. When I left there at 3pm today I was 7 ft away from the roof. The problem at the yacht basin is that you can't tie super loose if you have boats next to you. You'll be beat up against the boats around you. 15 ft is a whole lot of surge. There isn't a boat down there that will servive a 15-20 ft surge. The people that Kevin spoke of, the ones that didn't tie there boats or refrigerators, tables, dock boxes, etc. There's going to be lockers, boats, etc, etc, etc floating around like missles.
I just did all I could, for me and anyone else I could help. Sure was hard telling her goodbye.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jeff Is your Cabo still in A shed??

Jay


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

No, I'm in B-12 and my Contender was slung next to it B-11

I couldn't tie up in the middle. Two many big boats on A dock had dibs on the middle between A and B with Eddie, so they say.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Jeff,

Glad you made it back in time to secure all your gear and boats.

were you able to get that new Ice Maker?

My comments were not directed at you.


----------



## treble damage (Sep 7, 2006)

The Legacy came into Port Aransas sometime yesterday I think. There are several others that made the run down here for safe harbor. Our water level right now is the highest I've seen it and we are 200 miles from there on the South side!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

6' of water flooding Bolivar right now and waves overtopping the sea wall. Not going to be good. 

Stay safe guys.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

treble damage said:


> The Legacy came into Port Aransas sometime yesterday I think. There are several others that made the run down here for safe harbor. Our water level right now is the highest I've seen it and we are 200 miles from there on the South side!


Yeah, driving around PortA today was a real eye opener on the strength of the surge in this storm. I feel horrible for the folks up north of us, but if this one had hit here as was forecasted not long ago my house and pretty much eveerything else on this island would be underwater.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

texas32 said:


> Jeff Is your Cabo still in A shed??
> 
> Jay


Here's a link to the shed.

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=weather/hurricane&id=6387945


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

my helper is in brownsville in there yatt and claims the water is leval with there boat doc .


----------



## Ron Walker 01 (Jul 10, 2008)

Galvatraz may be submerged.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i just heard on one of the houston news channels that the strand is under 4' of water.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Ours is on A dock too. A14 Amazing Grace. Lets just pray that everyone is out of there and safe. I dont know if our boats will make it. Take care.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep, mc. I saw pn camera that the strand was ankle deep in water at 8 this morning. I knew it was not good.


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

I heard that the yacht basin drystack was burning down?


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Yep, video on khou.com of it burning and they couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Man....we just burned up our Mercury about 6 weeks ago after having our boat in dry storage at the GYB for right at 3yrs. Its sitting in our driveway in Deer Park tonight......


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

i feel sad for everyone that has lost/will lose their property at the GYB. just pray no one loses their life. God Bless!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> if you have a boat at the gyb and you don't remove it now, and if the storm path stays the same as it is now, i can almost garauntee you that your boat won't still be there next week.


Yup bruce, I've got the feeling we have had our last trip on my everglades.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

it just might end up in the front of my condo that faces the yacht basin...our boat is on B dock and one by the warehouse fire in the back(thank god its still there unharmed). best of luck to all the boats there!!!


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

treble damage said:


> The Legacy came into Port Aransas sometime yesterday I think. There are several others that made the run down here for safe harbor. Our water level right now is the highest I've seen it and we are 200 miles from there on the South side!


The storm being 5-600 miles across is most liekly going to bring up the water in Port A much higher than that if it hasnt already by the time I writing this...
I pray for everyone inthe path of this storm. 
I happen to be in Orlando at a trade show and our flights have been cancelled back. I will be hanging around here for afew extra days...
Good luck to all.
-K


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll sure miss my buddies grady white....


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

I went to check on my boat tonight in storage here in Katy. I got to the front gate and noticed that the whole row of stalls directly in front of my boat were demolished. I entered and my row of stalls are all intact. Thank God! The stalls were demolished starting one stall to the left of the stall in front of mine. Hopefully, there will be more good news than bad.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

http://www.texags.com/main/forum.reply.asp?topic_id=1243199&forum_id=12

a picture of gyb


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

any news on GYB A Dock would be appreciated. please call us with any information
Captain Tom
832-816-4646


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang, even the bait camp is gone!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just got off the phone with a friend who got into GYB today by boat. Good news was his boat and mine that were tied out between the shed came thru with little or no real damage. The bad news is he reported that @ 90% of the boats that were under D shed faired very badly. Boats sunk, boats heavily damaged and up on the finger and/or main pier, etc.

Don't know about the other sheds yet.

Jay


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the phone calls. Anyone with more info,Amazing Grace A14, straight accross from backdoor of yacht club restaurant. please call us. There is another link with a pic from noaa of the GYB. WE DID NOT see the nose of our boat that usually extends out from A dock 4-5 feet,may be bad news. We heard that the Wasabi(Terry) sunk at E1.
God bless,
Tom 832-971-8997


----------



## FISHINGJOBSITE (May 16, 2008)

IS THERE ANYONE AT THE YACHT BASIN NOW? IF SO PLEASE CHECK THE JOBSITE TIED NEXT TO THE OFFICE... PLEASE LET ME KNOW 


THANKS 

RODEO


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Check the sat photo on the other GYB post It may show your boat


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

My fiance was down at the GYB today and said that you cannot even walk down the docks, some of the overhang is down..and there are boats on lockers and out of the water..just everywhere..it would be impossible to tell you if your boat is still there unless i know it or he knows it..sorry guys..best of luck to you..


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

hEY FGIRL, GLAD TO HEAR YALL MADE IT W/MINIMAL DAMAGE.

I hope you know who had a great time in New Mexico...lol

Tell him him his storm predictions were way off.... so much for being a weather man.

Catch22 came out of it w/only a few leafs on the deck and will be back on the water soon.

if yall need anything let me know.

I have a few contacts and could get almost anything yall might need.

Kevin


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

KevinA said:


> hEY FGIRL, GLAD TO HEAR YALL MADE IT W/MINIMAL DAMAGE.
> 
> I hope you know who had a great time in New Mexico...lol
> 
> ...


oh kevin oh kevin...he will no longer be leaving me during a hurricane for new mexico..that is a promise lol. yes we had absolutely no damage in our condo, but my parents lost everything...i told them they should live with us for a while..yes..his predictions were as good as a boat in the desert..hes on my hit list now..lol jk


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> if you have a boat at the gyb and you don't remove it now, and if the storm path stays the same as it is now, i can almost garauntee you that your boat won't still be there next week.


Sage Premonition there Bruce.....maybe change your name to Nastradamous?


----------

